# VG30ET Motor Price



## Fenix24091 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a VG30ET turbo out of a 85 Z31, and I was wondering what they were selling for these days. It ran before I took it out of the car and its in decent shape. Its got about 105k miles on it. The body on the car was shot...dead...scrap metal (If you are wondering why i took it out) thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, a newly rebuilt W series VG30ET goes for about $1700. That's the 87 and up engine, which is a built more heavily built internally. The 85 ET is no slouch either, though, I put 16 pounds of boost and 2 summers worth of hard driving on the same year car, with 167,000 miles...... I'd say about $500 minimum, capped at right around $1000. Really, it's whatever the market will bear whereever you are. Do some research online.


----------

